

HN: Check out my Arduino Project - An Ultrasonic Hat - tocomment
http://www.blendedtechnologies.com/how-i-created-a-haptic-ultrasonic-range-finding-hat/234

======
icey
This deserves more attention than it's gotten - very cool stuff.

~~~
tocomment
Thanks. It was a fun project.

